# PALS Miniatures 2013 Foals Due***Perfect Foaled A Filly 4/25***Chrissy Foaled 4/26***Updated Picture



## palsminihorses (Apr 17, 2013)

Okay, I finally got some decent (for me) pictures of my three mares that are due to foal. All mares are bred to our snowcap appaloosa stallion, *Iles Smokin Aces. *The first mare is *Maple Hollows Perfect Echo*, a solid buckskin mare we purchased from Melinda's mom.




She is at 311 days today (4/17). Last year she foaled at 311 days. Her udder is pretty full, but I believe it will get tighter. I tested her milk last night, and it wasn't 'close,' but I will be testing it daily now. I haven't put the Equipage on her yet, but I may do that tonight.






The next mare is *Derbytowns So Sorrel. *'Chrissy' normally foals close to 330 days. However, this year she has a huge udder that is getting *firm, *and she is only at 310 days today! I have been testing her milk also. I don't have her belly clipped yet, but I plan to do so in the next day or two. 






The next mare is *PALS Katiebug Cuddles. *Katiebug is a 4-yr-old maiden. So I'm not sure how long she will carry. Her mother carried close to 330 days. She is at 303 days today, but she has a nice udder started for a maiden mare. So far I can't get anything out of her udder. At least she doesn't seem to mind me trying. LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 17, 2013)

All girls look great and judging by the pics (great ones by the way) they won't be long.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Looking good -- and I'll be watching for SPOTS of course!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 17, 2013)

They are looking great, cant wait for your foals to arrive so we can stare at your lil spotties too!!! Really excited to see what Perfect has for ya with Smokey!


----------



## Becky (Apr 17, 2013)

Looks like you're going to have some foals here pretty soon! Can't wait to see your spotted babies!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 17, 2013)

Thanks everyone! Well, I'm sure *hoping *for spots...........but live and healthy first!

Becky, Chrissy is Freckles' mama. I need to get her clipped and cleaned up. She's so much prettier than her picture shows.

Both Perfect and Chrissy have *sticky milk *this evening, so I am going to put their transmitters on for the night.


----------



##  (Apr 17, 2013)

Sounds VERY exciting!! Keep us posted!! I can't wait to see more SPOTS!!!!!


----------



## lexischase (Apr 17, 2013)

Very pretty girls!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 18, 2013)

They are all looking fabulous - and it doesn't sound (or look) as though you will have long to wait for some very pretty babies!





Good luck!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2013)

I love your mares!!! Hope to get to meet your babies when I'm out there and will be watching your posts.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2013)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> They are looking great, cant wait for your foals to arrive so we can stare at your lil spotties too!!! Really excited to see what Perfect has for ya with Smokey!


Yes, Melinda, I'm really anxious to see Perfect's foal! Her 'hoo-ha' is pretty puffy this morning, and her udder is more firm. Here's a picture taken this morning.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Sounds VERY exciting!! Keep us posted!! I can't wait to see more SPOTS!!!!!


Diane, Katiebug is a daughter of Komokos Blue Eagle. I remember you had a daughter of his, too, right?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you to Renee, Becky, Sara, Lexischase, and Anna for your kind words about our mares.

Also, Sara, I'll be anxious to meet you when you get moved here to Missouri! And I'd love to see your mares, foals, and all your other critters too!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 18, 2013)

Wow Pam that is a puffy hoo haw. Looks like there's a baby on the way.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 18, 2013)

MountainWoman said:


> Wow Pam that is a puffy hoo haw. Looks like there's a baby on the way.


I turned her out of her stall before I checked for the color inside. Then she didn't want me to check! LOL So I will be checking her often today. They are standing inside the barn isle because it is still raining lightly. We got amost three inches of rain early this morning! Tornado warning went out, but thankfully, it didn't do anything here!


----------



##  (Apr 18, 2013)

Okay.....tell the ladies that Auntie Diane is needing a SPOT fix!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 19, 2013)

Well, Perfect's puffy hoo-ha isn't so puffy this morning. I'm guessing maybe the foal was just getting into position. And now Chrissy's milk is testing 'closer' than Perfect's. I'll try to get some updated pictures today.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 19, 2013)

Chrissy has a bit of wax now. Her milk tests close to the 6.5 on the Foal Time strips..............as close as I can tell. This is the first year I have used them. And as you can see from her picture (with ears back), she is miserable! LOL


----------



## Eagle (Apr 19, 2013)

Wow Chrissy is going to have a baby very soon



Don't take your eyes off her, Foal-Time are very precise. Safe foaling


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 19, 2013)

Ooooooo I see a baby alert!! Come on Chrissy, let's see what you are hiding in there!


----------



## maplehollow (Apr 19, 2013)

Well I am commenting through mom's profile since I dont want to log out and am at her place LOL! Anyhooo WOOOHOOO, cmon Chrissy I wanna see your next leopard baby!!!

Melinda


----------



##  (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds VERY EXCITING !!!!! I'm gonna get my fix!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 19, 2013)

WE WANT SPOTS! WE WANT SPOTS! WE WANT *SPOTS*!!!!!





We're cheering for her! How's she doing?


----------



## Becky (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds like it will be soon! Can't wait to see pics of a little spotted baby!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 19, 2013)

Thanks so much for the 'well wishes' ladies! Chrissy is just standing in her stall, but she's doing a lot of tail swishing. I looked it up, and last year she foaled at 7:30 PM. I guess this time she's going to make us get up out of bed............*IF *she decides to foal tonight! LOL I'll keep you all posted.

Melinda, I hope you're taking pictures of your mom's foals so we can see them too!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Pam, are you part of the Appaloosa Project? I'm thinking that Smokey is not just a snowcap -- but is really a partial (near) few spot. His white is so extensive -- larger than a snowcap blanket -- much more the incomplete expression of leopard (full-body) patterning. Of course, he's already 100% homozygous as a snowcap -- but I know Tamboro was determined to be a partial few spot (with lightning stripes on his legs) -- and they both very much alike!

Looking forward to these patterned babies!!

Tamboro: 



Smokey

the incomplete expression of leopard (full-body) patterning -- is what I'm thinking?


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, no foal this morning! LOL Chrissy managed to set the pager off overnight. And once it wouldn't 're-set'...............it just would start beeping again, and both mares were *standing! *Then I happened to notice that it looked like Chrissy's transmitter had come un-snapped on one side. Guess she had been rubbing her head alot! Got that fixed right away! LOL

Diane, I have read lots of information on the Appaloosa Project. I've never sent a picture of Smokey for anyone to evaluate. But I've had someone else call him a *fewcap. *His coloring *does *look a lot like Tamboro's. Thanks so much for posting the pictures!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

Well, having had several few spot and near few spots here, his patterning just is too extensive to simply be a snowcap.

My girl Amber was a near few spot (confirmed by the Appaloosa Project) -- and here is a clipped picture so you can see the extensive white patterning that took her "beyond" the snowcap classification.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 20, 2013)

Amber is a *beautiful* filly!! So would you call Smokey a *partial few spot? *


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

A "near few spot" -- which explains the extensive white patterning -- still 100% homozygous for appaloosa!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 20, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> A "near few spot" -- which explains the extensive white patterning -- still 100% homozygous for appaloosa!


Thanks for the clarification Diane!


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

He's a beautiful producer Pam -- and I've admired him for a long time! Can't wait to see the babies this year!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 20, 2013)

Thanks so much Diane! I'm hoping that one day he will produce a colt like himself...........only *shorter! *LOL And I'm just sure that the mare I sold (bred to Smokey) will have a loud colored foal this year! It always happens when you sell one! LOL Last year the mare had a nice appy-characteristic filly............that is coloring out now.


----------



##  (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm sure he will! He's just beautiful!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 21, 2013)

Not a lot of change in Chrissy or Perfect. Here is a picture of the Foal Time test this evening. The one on the left is Chrissy's. I would think that she is 'close' to foaling. The one on the right is Perfect's. She's not quite 'there' yet, but her milk is *really *sticky!




Here is Chrissy's udder: 


Here is Perfect's udder: 


Chrissy has a little more wax on one teat. I'm hoping she will foal before morning.....but who knows?!! LOL


----------



## Becky (Apr 21, 2013)

Wow! Those udders look 'ready to foal' to me! Good luck with them and I hope to see some spotted baby pics in the morning!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 21, 2013)

O exciting, they are looking VERY close, especially Chrissy, tell them to get a move on we want more spots around here LOL!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

WOW!! I will be expecting an announcement about Chrissy's any minute, followed by one for Perfect's baby within 24 hours!!

Good luck and safe foaling!


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

VERY exciting!!! Just checking threads for announcements -- and you'll be making one VERY soon by the looks of this!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

oh yep



Chrissy will be foaling very soon. I think Perfect might take a few more days but who knows with these girls


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2013)

Well, Darn!! No foal announcement this morning........*yet *anyway! LOL Chrissy started early setting off the pager. First time she layed out flat was just before 10:00 PM, so I really thought she would foal. Then again about 12:30 AM, and then it seemed, about every hour I had to get up to check her on the TV. She would lay out flat and then roll up to sternal. Perfect set the pager off only twice. I may have to catch a nap sometime today while Larry watches them.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Oh well, we are another day closer



you know the drill, pics please


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2013)

Chrissy has wax on *both *teats this afternoon. I got her out and 'cleaned her up.' Shaved her belly, bridle path, and fetlocks. She looks much better now. While I was clipping her belly, her foal kicked high up in her flank. LOL Sure hope it's in the correct position. Her are a couple of pictures of her after I clipped her.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

No sleep for you tonight then!! Kicking up high in the flank is just perfect - sounds as though all is set for a foaling.





Good luck and safe foaling - looking forward to an announcement tomorrow morning!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 22, 2013)

Yep, I will be around tonight to keep you company and awake


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 22, 2013)

Thanks ladies!


----------



##  (Apr 22, 2013)

Sounds like a great night for not sleeping!! But you understand the drill, Pam -- and I can't wait to see those SPOTS!!!!!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 23, 2013)

It's supposed to get stormy tonight, Pam, so you know what that means! lol Both girls are telling each other to hang on till the storm gets bad, then pop them young'uns out! lol Can't wait to see those spotties!

Melba


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

oooh sounds like you will be having a baby very soon! how very exciting for you Pam!

will be looking for your announcement very soon


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Pam, any updates yet?


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

.......? lol


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

???? Pam are you playing with your new baby??


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Looking for my SPOT update!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Morning Diane, how are you feeling today?


----------



##  (Apr 23, 2013)

Still pretty rough. Medicine knocks me out for hours at a time at night -- which is odd, but at least I gain some sleep to hopefully get rid of this thing. Still running fever, and coughing up a lung, but it's better than it was over the weekend. I just hate being sick -- and I'm NOT a good patient! (Can you imagine that?)


----------



## cassie (Apr 23, 2013)

oh Diane, I didn't realise you weren't well (slack Cassie!)

I really hope you are feeling better soon my friend poor thing.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 23, 2013)

Get well soon my friend


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 23, 2013)

UGGGHHHH! Still no baby!! Chrissy didn't lay out flat *as much *last night, so we're heading in the right direction. LOL But now Perfect has decided to lay out flat too. Chrissy is only at 315 days and has never foaled that early, but with *wax *I'm still expecting a baby *soon!! *

Diane, I hope you'll feel even better today. It's awful being sick!


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 23, 2013)

Diane, so sorry you are sick. Hope you feel better soon. Pam, then maybe today???


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 23, 2013)

Awe, Diane, i hope you get better soon! Being sick is bad enough, but with babies coming here and there, it's even worse...

Chrissy and Perfect, it's okay, you don't have to hold them in! Pam's got your back!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 23, 2013)

Yeesh where is that baby! Cant believe she hasnt foaled yet but then again we have had one waxing on and off for a week now and still no baby!!!! Diane hope you feel better soon! Now Chrissy and Perfect, give us some pretty spotted babies to drool over!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Chrissy and Perfect.....let's make a record night!!!!

JJ just foaled a perfect little black filly, and Kankakee at Kinney, just foaled a beautiful black pinto colt!!!

Let's set the record for the Nutty Nursery and have 4 tonight -- 2 with SPOTS!!

Thanks Melinda. I'm actually feeling a little better tonight. Not coughing as much for the first time -- so hopefully all those muscles will stop being so sore!!

COME ON LADIES!!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

Diane I am so glad that you are getting better





Pam, where is your baby announcement????


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 24, 2013)

Update for you ladies.............*No new foals!! *LOL Sounds like Chrissy is doing like Melinda's mom's mare with the waxing for more than a couple of days. I have never had a mini wax for this long! And now Perfect has a full, firm udder this morning. Haven't tested it yet, but I will. Chrissy only set the pager off twice last night, and Perfect never set it off. Yay! Getting closer!!

Here is a picture of Chrissy and her udder this morning:





And here is Perfect's udder this morning:


----------



## Eagle (Apr 24, 2013)

wow



No sleep for you tonight.


----------



## Becky (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow! I don't know how they are still keeping those babies in!


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Well, if they foal before say 11:00PM then they get added to our new record!! We're up to 4 foals safely on the ground in 1 day -- so the 24 hours doesn't run out until 11 tonight!

COME ONE GIRLS!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 24, 2013)

Chrissy might just make the 5th foal. It's just after 9:00 PM here, and she has set off the pager. She is down sternal. I'm watching on the TV. I'm hoping she will foal before midnight. She doesn't normally lay down this long, so I think something is up. I will keep you posted.


----------



##  (Apr 24, 2013)

Crossing my fingers!! Kinney's had another colt -- so baby #5 -- so wouldn't it be AWESOME to have 6 !! Come on Chrissy!!


----------



## Becky (Apr 24, 2013)

Waiting..........


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 24, 2013)

She's back up now, but slinging her head and doing other things that she normally doesn't. LOL I noticed this afternoon that her hoo-ha was so elongated that it looked like the foal could fall out. LOL Hope that's the case! She doesn't let me take any pictures of her under her tail. I'm lucky if I get a 'sneak peek.'


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Oh how exciting


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, once again.........*NO NEW FOALS!!



*About 10:15 PM last night Chrissy went back to standing in 'her spot.' She never set the pager off all night, and neither did Perfect. Sometime early this morning my husband woke me up to ask me if my pager was working. LOL I checked both girls and all was well.

Stay tuned.......


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

Update: *Perfect is waxed!! *It's a lovely day here today. Would be nice to have some *daytime *foalings like Melinda and others have had!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2013)

OMG, what are all these mares waiting for!?!?!?!? They are going to drive us all to drinking!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

*Perfect just foaled.......a girl! *Looks to be a solid buckskin or grulla.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2013)

OOO congrats!!! Pictures??????? LOL!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 25, 2013)

WOW!! That was quick! Many congratulations!! Hurry up with those pictures!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 25, 2013)

Hooray!!! Another day time foal! Congrats on your new addition, can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 25, 2013)




----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

Ooooo *CONGRATULATIONS*




a daytime foaling, how civilised.



Where are the pics??


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

Okay, got a few pictures to share. Now that she is drying off, she is a *buckskin. *Might be just a shade darker than Perfect. She has a really pretty head and straight legs.



It looks and sounds like she has nursed, but I'll be going back out to lay down and *make sure! *LOL Her cannon bones measure 7.75 inches. Smokey always puts the legs on his foals. LOL






She was getting sleepy in the last picture. Heading back outside. Chrissy is looking at the new baby from the isleway. Hope she gets the idea to foal today!! LOL


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!!! She's beautiful!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 25, 2013)

aahhhh she is super cute



You better paint some spots on her before Diane gets here


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 25, 2013)

Aww she is gorgeous, cant wait to see how she looks unfolded, sounds like she is going to be a good height though!!!! I agree though, get to photoshopping some spots on for Diane! ROFL!


----------



## Becky (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!! A filly and buckskin at that! Yeah, where are those spots?? LOL


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations, and WOW!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations!! Buckskin filly with long legs!!!Should be a good size for driving.


----------



## ratzo155 (Apr 25, 2013)

Congratulations!!! I love buckskins and she is beautiful.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you all for the compliments on our sweet girl. She really is *special, *even without the spots! LOL Oh, and she *does *have one big spot............It's a big *black patch *above her tail! I'm guessing that will fade. LOL Chrissy is still holding out. It's supposed to rain tomorrow. I'm hoping she'll go ahead and foal tonight.

It's over 70 degrees and sunny this afternoon, so I went ahead and let Perfect and her filly (need help with a name) out for a bit. I got a couple pictures, so here they are.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Diane is here, and she's beautiful even without the "visible" SPOTS! There is a guarantee that she will get SOME appaloosa patterning or spots as she matures since Daddy is homozygous appaloosa. I know how to wait.........but I do it impatiently.

She's beautiful Pam -- and you'll have to let us know if you start seeing some white hairs hiding somewhere!

CONGRATULATIONS!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks Diane! If I was any good at it, I would have 'photo-shopped' some spots on her for you. LOL I had a talk with Smokey about his 'homozygous tool.' LOL But I truly am quite smitten with her. She has 'Arabian ears'...........the ones that curve in.





Chrissy still has wax hanging, so I'm hoping tonight she will foal.


----------



##  (Apr 25, 2013)

Well, this boy was born SOLID black, out of a true solid chestnut/sorrel mare. No characteristics at all -- then voila! At age 3 the changes began!!


----------



## cassie (Apr 25, 2013)

congatulations on your stunning little filly! she is too cute!

hmm names... are you thinking of paddock name or show name?

wow Diane, they are some BIG changes LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 26, 2013)

Diane, I don't believe I've ever seen such a drastic change on one with *no characteristics! *I would expect that from a foal born with at least characteristics. So *WOW! *Because I don't see *any *characteristics on this filly. LOL

Cassie, for a name I'm thinking of *PALS Smokin Hot Carmel. *I'm calling her Carmel, for now. I went in the stall and held Carmel and rubbed on her a bit this morning. It's raining and thundering here today, so they'll have to stay in.

Update on Chrissy: Wax hanging 1/2 inch!! I didn't dare touch it because I was afraid it would start streaming. Geez! About 2:30 AM my pager went off, and it looked like she might be starting labor. But then she 'shut it down!' LOL I let her out of her stall so I could clean it, and I've left her out in case she needs to roll a bit. But if it starts raining again (and it will), I'll be putting her back in her stall.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 26, 2013)

yeesh sounds like Chrissy is being as stubborn as our mares about sharing their babies! I love that name for your filly too! Dont worry about no characteristics yet, I have had them not show any mottling until a year old!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh what a pretty little girl - I love the Buckskins (with or without spots!)

Come on Chrissy - it's your turn now!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 26, 2013)

She is beautiful!!!!!! Congrats!!!! Can't wait to see the next one!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

Come on Chrissy us Aunties want to see what you are hiding


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2013)

*CHRISSY FOALED!! *When I went out to feed this evening, she was leaking milk! I was praying that she would foal *soon! *Kept an eye on her, and she decided to foal at about 8:30 PM this evening. It's a *filly, *and I believe the correct term is *'near leopard!' *Super pleased! This is the third near leopard filly she has had in a row. The first two didn't have any face markings, but this girl has a *huge star!! *She had a front leg up over her head. Other than that, things went well. We are leaving her alone to find the milk bar because Chrissy doesn't want any help!! LOL Here are a couple of pictures to keep you all satisfied until I can get better ones. LOL It's raining, so I'm not sure when that will be.


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

SPOTS, SPOTS AND MORE SPOTS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! YEAH!!!!!!

She's beautiful Pam! And yes, a gorgeous near leopard!! Oh, I can't wait to see more pictures of her!!!

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! And thank you for the SPOT fix!! AND you captured the Filly Fairy as well!!! Good going!!


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 27, 2013)

Wowser, Pam! Do you have to wear your sunglasses to the barn? lol She's GORGEOUS! Smokey sure is good at throwing the spots! That's the kind of baby we all hope to see when a mare goes into labor! Congratulations on another spotacular filly!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 27, 2013)

Way to go Chrissy - what a clever girl, you have certainly made your Auntie Diane very happy!!

Many congratulations Pam!!


----------



## targetsmom (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW- early evening safe foaling, lovely long-legged FILLY and spots!!! I am so jealous!!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 27, 2013)

WoW What a dream




*CONGRATULATIONS* Pam.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh, Pam, she is gorgeous!!!! Congratulations!!!!


----------



## MyGoldenSunny (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow! Congrats!!!! She is stunning!!! : D


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 27, 2013)

BEAUTIFUL!!! So glad it went good and everyone is happy and healthy!


----------



## happy appy (Apr 27, 2013)

Congrats! She is beautiful!


----------



## blazingstarranch (Apr 27, 2013)

Oh my goodness what a gorgeous little appy! These girls of ours have sure been busy lately. So happy your little girl is safely on the ground, and a black and white near leopard to boot! I'm just a little bit jealous, I must admit lol. Congrats!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2013)

Ridgerunner said:


> Wowser, Pam! Do you have to wear your sunglasses to the barn? lol She's GORGEOUS! Smokey sure is good at throwing the spots! That's the kind of baby we all hope to see when a mare goes into labor! Congratulations on another spotacular filly!


Thanks Melba! And funny you should mention 'spotacular.' Larry said her face marking looked like a 'spotlight.' So I'm thinking of naming her *PALS Spotlight Review. *And I'll call her *Reva, *pronounced Reeva.


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2013)

Diane, I'm so happy to give you your 'spot fix!' LOL This cross has proven to be a good one. The filly has more spots on her right side than on the left. I'll have to take more pictures to show that. She's a live wire!

Mary, thanks for the compliments on our filly! And, yes, she has *long legs! *She will be AMHA/AMHR, but she has 8 inch cannons so I'm afraid she might go over her A papers.

And a big *thank you *to Anna, Renee, Sara, MyGoldenSunny, Mindy, Tina, and Blazngstarranch for the kind words.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 27, 2013)

Love your pretty girl, and def. waiting for more pics LOL! 8" wouldnt worry me too much to go over. 8x4=32+2=34" We generally havent had to add the extra two on our horses either, we just use the 32-34" maturing range since some do need the added two and some mature at the low end of the range. Either way if she matures 34" she will still be good . Even if she would have a massive growth spurt she is still gorgeous!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 27, 2013)

Beautiful filly! Love those spots... Recently, I've developed a desire to add Appy blood to our herd... In spite of the mottling on the nose...  That's the only thing about Appys... the mottling looks weird on a black face...  But, I can always get out the black Marks-a-Lot! ha-ha!

Kari


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks Melinda! I want to get more pictures so badly, but it's still raining here. I'm hopeful that it will let up later so I can let them out for just a bit. It's so hard to get pictures in the stall.

Kari, I too, don't really care for the mottling that goes way up on the nose. LOL I don't mind it on the lips, but if it's excessive I'm not crazy about it. Of course, if they're wildly colored, I think I can put up with it. LOL


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 27, 2013)

I am just now getting a chance to browse the dorum. Congrads on 2 beautiful healthy babies. Girls at that! I sure do love those spots. I would live an appy. they both are gorgeous. Congrads again!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Crisco41! Since we've had two foals in two days, I'm behind on catching up with everyone on the forums too.


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 27, 2013)

WOW! That is a lot of spots!!!


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 27, 2013)

What BEAUTIFUL little girls!!

I like them both and you "spotty" peeps are making me want one!!!


----------



##  (Apr 27, 2013)

Good!! Remember, appaloosas are the only horses where you get a new horse every year when you clip them without spending any money for purchase and shipping! Every year brings something new -- just beautiful!!


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 27, 2013)

Wow, what a BEAUTIFUL filly!!!!!!! LOVE her spots, her coloring is extra pretty with her dark legs and neck!!! I like this coloring better than the all leopard spots!!!!! Can't wait to see some more pictures and her star on her face!!!




CONGRATULATION!!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 27, 2013)

Thank you Viola, Paula, and Misty'smom! It rained here most of the day, so I didn't get any better pictures. But I will maybe tomorrow. We took out dividers and gave each mare/foal two stall each so the girls could run a little more in their stalls.

Diane, that's a good way to promote the appaloosas............a new horse every year! LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 27, 2013)

Big congrats Pam she is beautiful...gotta love those spots -bet she'll be something else when clipped


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Come on Pam, we need our spit fix



stop hogging her and share some stall pics


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 28, 2013)

It's finally sunny out this afternoon, so I let the mares/foals out for a few hours. It's still muddy, but I felt like they needed the sunshine. I discovered that the leopard filly has *two blue eyes! *I tried to capture one of them.






Carmel just wanted to run, so I only got a couple pictures of her.


----------



##  (Apr 28, 2013)

FABULOUS!!! Beautiful pictures Pam!! But the subjects are beautiful -- so how could you go wrong!


----------



## cassie (Apr 29, 2013)

wow I think I have now fallen in love with Appaloosas! she is stunning! congratulations you must be thrilled with your two gorgeous fillies! love her big big star and blue eyes she is sure an eye catcher


----------



## Ridgerunner (Apr 29, 2013)

Holy cow, Pam, where'd those blue eyes come from?! Smokey a pintaloosa? That little girl's a keeper!

Melba


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 29, 2013)

Both girls are STUNNING! I cant believe the LEGS on Perfect's filly! WOW! Awesome about the blue eyes too, I LOVE the baby blues!!!


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 29, 2013)

WOW!! Look at the length of those legs!! Beautiful pics of beautiful babies - many congratulations again!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Wow, just stunning, you must be really happy


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 29, 2013)

So just wondering how Katiebug is looking now? Gotta keep us updated with the in utero foal too LOL!!!


----------



## Eagle (Apr 29, 2013)

Yeah we want utero pics too


----------



## palsminihorses (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, Katiebug's udder isn't getting much bigger. But I was able to get some fluid out of it this evening. It's beginning to get sticky. She's not sticking out her sides much, but then she really hasn't. LOL Maidens for you! Here's a picture of her udder taken 4/27. What do you all think?


----------



##  (Apr 30, 2013)

Well, it looks like she's filling -- so that's a positive for a maiden!! LOL

Can't wait to see what Smokey produces next!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2013)

I took some updated pictures of Katiebug and the two fillies. Katiebug is making progress. She is at 321 days today. Here are pictures taken today.





Here are pictures of the fillies Carmel, and Reva.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 5, 2013)

Katiebug looks to be progressing nicely! Cant wait to see what she has. I still love both of your fillies!


----------



## Eagle (May 5, 2013)

Great pics Pam



the fillies both look very happy and full of life



You must be over the moon with these 2.

Katiebug is coming along nicely, not long to go now.


----------



##  (May 5, 2013)

Katiebug is looking very good. And I just love the pictures of the little girls and their mommas!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 5, 2013)

Thanks ladies! I haven't been putting the Equipage on Katiebug yet, but I believe I might start tonight. After being in stalls at night, the fillies are ready to run when I turn them out in the mornings! LOL


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2013)

It was a beautiful day in the Ozarks today, and I took some pictures of the baby girls.

















Carmel's (buckskin) eyes are also kind of a funky blue color, but I'm thinking that they may change to light brown, like her mama's.

Katiebug is progressing with her udder. Also, she's a little puffy behind this evening. She's at 323 days today.


----------



##  (May 7, 2013)

That is some stunning STAR!!! Better enjoy it now, because once all her white comes in, you will never see it!

Sounds like good progression! The girls are soooooooo cute!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 7, 2013)

beautiful pics of your little beauties


----------



## palsminihorses (May 7, 2013)

Diane, that's what I thought about that huge star on her face! LOL And I'm naming her 'PALS Spotlight Review.' Won't mean much later on, will it?!! LOL

Thanks Lori! I'm pretty proud of the girls.


----------



## Evelynk2000 (May 7, 2013)

The SPOTS! What delightful babies you have.


----------



## AnnaC (May 8, 2013)

Oh they are just perfect!! More pics soon please.





Good luck with Katiebug.


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

More than a star it looks like someone has thrown a snowball in her face lol it will be a shame to see it go



They are both just beautiful and thanks for sharing them with us


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2013)

LOVE that headshot of Carmel! I am sure her eyes will turn brown like mama's, Perfects eyes were that greyish blue when she was born as are most of our dilute foals but they all go brown when they mature. I still want to come and steal that gorgeous appy baby and I love that name regardless of if her star is still visible or not


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 8, 2013)

Love the snowball thought Renee.....am I the only one who is wondering "who put the Buckskin ears on her" thats my favorite part!!!....beautiful babies!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 8, 2013)

Thanks Evelyn, Anna, and Renee for your comments.

Melinda, I thought the same thing that Carmel's eyes will change and look like Pefect's. I, too, love Carmel's head! Smokey and Perfect did good! LOL

LittleRibbie, I'm not sure where the tan colored ear hair comes from either! LOL I've been told that it is a sign of 'smokey black,' but I don't beieve that the mare carries any kind of dilute. Of course I could be wrong. LOL


----------



## SummerTime (May 8, 2013)

GORGEOUS Pics!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!!!!!


----------



##  (May 8, 2013)

LOVE the pictures and LOVE the babies!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 10, 2013)

Wow Pam your fillys are absolutely stunning! Congratulations!


----------



## little lady (May 10, 2013)

Beautiful and colorful foals!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 10, 2013)

Thanks everyone! It's so much fun watching them in the field now. Carmel wants to play, but Reva still doesn't get two far away from mama! LOL They all have such different personalities!

Katiebug's udder is more firm this morning, but she's not as 'puffed' behind like she was. So hopefully, the foal was getting into position for foaling.


----------



## ratzo155 (May 10, 2013)

I am in love with the little buckskin! They are both so adorable!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 10, 2013)

I think we need some Katiebug pictures now!


----------



## MountainWoman (May 10, 2013)

Such beautiful babies!!! You must be so happy with them.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 10, 2013)

Thanks you all! I love watching the girls! I don't get much done around here. LOL

Anna, I'll get some updated pictures of Katiebug tomorrow.


----------



##  (May 10, 2013)

Can't wait!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 11, 2013)

Okay, after helping hubby get our yard mowed, I went out to get pictures of Katiebug. She wasn't too cooperative. She thought I had treats and kept following me. LOL So I wasn't able to get a picture showing her rear. But here are photos of her udder, vulva, and side........kind of. LOL She is at 327 days today, and her mama always foaled close to 330. And I might add that I still can't get anything out of her teats.


----------



##  (May 11, 2013)

She's looking good, and HERE'S TO SPOTS coming !!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 15, 2013)

Katiebug update............I can *finally *get some liquid out of Katiebug's udder. I got enough to test with the Foal Time Strips. It's testing between 6.8 and 6.4. I also tested it for colostrum on my Refractometer. It tested 'Very Good.' So I'm happy with that since she is a maiden. Here are pictures I took this evening. They were taken in her stall, and they are a little blurry, but maybe you can see a difference from the last pictures. Her teats are pointed more 'downward' than what really shows in the picture. She's more puffy behind, but still not a 'dark pink' yet. We're expecting thunder storms this evening, and it's just started to rain. So maybe she'll get with it! LOL


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 15, 2013)

Ooo yay! Will be looking forward to a foal announcement soon hopefully!!!


----------



##  (May 15, 2013)

LOOK AT THOSE SPOTS!!!!!! Come on pretty girl -- Auntie Diane is anxiously awaiting this little one!!


----------



## AnnaC (May 16, 2013)

WOW!! She sure looks ready to go - hoping for an announcement any time now!

Prayers for a safe easy foaling.


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 16, 2013)

I bet you are just on pins and needles! Here is hoping she foals soon she is going to make one beautiful baby


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

yipeeee, sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling



come on spotty bum


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

Can't wait to hear how she's doing! Maybe an announcement of SPOTS!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 16, 2013)

No foal announcement yet! LOL Heading out to check for any changes, and I'll be reporting back. I have been fortunate that Katiebug isn't one to lay out flat, setting off the pager. But last night she was setting it off *a lot!! *So for her, that's a change. LOL


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

me too


----------



## palsminihorses (May 16, 2013)

Well, ladies..............Miss *'spotty bum' *hasn't changed any from last night. LOL I'll keep checking the color inside her vulva. That might be my only clue. She's outside for the day so she can roll if she wants. She spends most of her time rubbing her butt and grooming with her 'friend' that is with her during the daytime................oh and eating alfalfa! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

No consideration for the poo picker


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

As long as she's cooking with SPOTS -- we can forgive her a lot -- but tell her we're watching to see if there are enough SPOTS to make this worth it -- and we won't forget for next year!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 16, 2013)

I, personally, have never had a mini mare go over 332 days............which is where Katiebug is at now. I know that lots of others have had mares go way over that! But I'm not used to having to wait this long. LOL And, yes, Diane, she had better be putting those *final spots *on this baby! LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 16, 2013)

This year the girls are being really bad about respecting due dates, lets hope it's the spots holding her up and not a willy. ROFL


----------



##  (May 16, 2013)

Goodness Renee! SHHHHhhhhhhhh. SPOTS ONLY -- no willy!!!

But honestly Renee -- look how many mares have gone over by many, many weeks -- and many of the late babies this year have been fillies! But HERE, it just better be more and more beautiful SPOTS!


----------



## Eagle (May 17, 2013)

o.k I am doing the "no willy" dance


----------



## palsminihorses (May 17, 2013)

Well, ladies, I'm *still *waiting on Katiebug to foal! LOL Early last night she was pawing in her stall, and I thought that she *just might *be getting ready to foal. But then she settled down and only set the pager off a couple of times. I woke up and looked at the TV about 6:00 AM, and she was *out flat!! *My pager wasn't going off!! What?!! I checked to make sure that I had turned it back 'on,' and I had. So I replaced the battery in the transmitter. Whew!

I would be okay with a 'willy' if it happened to also be a snowcap or fewspot. LOL Dreaming here!

Here are pictures from this morning. She looks ready on the outside, but still not dark pink inside......and she still has a little tail resistance.


----------



##  (May 17, 2013)

I'm ready to see another fewspot or snowcap after that stunning little boy !! Just perfect !

_PS: Pam -- now how come a pinto breeder gets such a stunning few spot the 1st time out with their first EVER appaloosa mare ?? Is that beginners luck....or what!!




_


----------



## palsminihorses (May 17, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> I'm ready to see another fewspot or snowcap after that stunning little boy !! Just perfect !
> 
> _PS: Pam -- now how come a pinto breeder gets such a stunning few spot the 1st time out with their first EVER appaloosa mare ?? Is that beginners luck....or what!!
> 
> ...


Those were my thoughts, exactly Diane! LOL I would be thrilled with a fewspot or snowcap colt! I think I'll go tell Katiebug that.



She truly does look close to foaling, but I've been fooled many times before. LOL


----------



## Eagle (May 18, 2013)

any news yet?


----------



## palsminihorses (May 18, 2013)

*Still *no baby! She was pretty uncomfortable last night. I'm heading out to feed and check for any changes. I will probably leave her transmitter on her today, but will turn her out with her friend in the barn lot.


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

Sounds fine! I just can't wait to see this little one!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 18, 2013)

Update: Katiebug has *cow pies *and is *dripping milk!! *Hope she decides to lay down and have it *soon!!*


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

COME ON KATIEBUG!!!! I've been checking all morning and hoping to see this! Won't be long now!!!! YEAH for you!

Praying for an uneventful delivery of a VERY SPOTTED healthy little one -- praying for a fewspot or snowcap for you!


----------



## Eagle (May 18, 2013)

Come on Spot Bum!



Sending prayers for a safe and easy foaling


----------



## MountainWoman (May 18, 2013)

Just saw your title change Pam. Congratulations!!!!! Can't wait to see photos and so happy for you!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 18, 2013)

Woo Hoo! Katiebug started labor at 1:15 PM today. I moved her friend to the next pen so she wouldn't bother her. It is so warm and humid today that I thought it would be best for her to foal outside. She got down to pushing after getting up and down a few times. It was pretty much textbook.......thankfully! One leg was back a little further, but I was able to get ahold of it. It was a *tight fit *since she is a maiden. Hubby helped to gently pull the skin back in order to get the head out........while I pulled. Once the head was out *she *slid right out! I'm going to call her a buckskin near leopard! The white goes all the way up past her withers, so maybe it's still considered just a blanket. Diane can tell me for sure. Either way, I LOVE her! She's not dry yet, but I'll attach a couple of pictures.


----------



## MountainWoman (May 18, 2013)

Wow, is she ever gorgeous!!! I'm envious of your beautiful babies and you need to keep them until I can get there and see them!!! I'm so thankful you were able to help at the birth and all went well. I think you have the most awesome foals.


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

NOW THAT IS ONE BEAUTIFUL FILLY!!!!!! Yes, Pam, a near-leopard and just GORGEOUS!!!!!

Momma did herself proud with this little one! We prayed for lots of SPOTS and we got them for sure!!!!

Can't wait to see some dry pictures of her. She's simplly stunning and LOUD!!!!!!!

CONGRATULATIONS on the filly fairy too!!!


----------



## Eagle (May 18, 2013)

Yippeeee and congratulations she is stunning, what a fabulous colour



you must be over the moon.


----------



## AnnaC (May 18, 2013)

Many congratulations yet again Pam - and well done Katiebug!!











What a fabulous colour - cant wait to see her all dried out!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 18, 2013)

Shes just beautiful...what a stunning filly!! Congratulations to you and Katie bug! Cant wait to see some dry pictures of this one!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 18, 2013)

Thank you all so much!! I am just thrilled with the color.



She has such a long neck it seems. Katiebug decided that she didn't want me to help anymore. So I have been letting them bond in the stall. I believe that she has nursed. She's been in the right place. But if I try to go in to get a better look, Katiebug gets all nervous. So I've been 'spying' from the next stall. LOL Katiebug's udder isn't dripping milk, so I'm sure she has nursed. I'll be going out to feed soon and will check again. I didn't get to dry her off good, and her hair is not 'fluffed' yet, so I'm hoping that I can do that when Katiebug eats. LOL Then I'll get more pictures.

Thanks again for the compliments!


----------



## atotton (May 18, 2013)

Very pretty little girl!!


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

Pam, I've been back to look at the pictures a hundred times. I think she's faking us out with that foal coat. It looks like her white goes all the way down the legs to to hooves. Does she have any spotting on her face?

With white to the hooves and even a few spots on her face -- she's a full leopard! I'm thinking that baby peach fuzz has us fooled!

Can't wait to hear what you say!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 18, 2013)

Hi Diane,

I took some more pictures of the filly, and I'll attach them. I don't see any spots hiding on her face. The spots go down a ways on her legs, but I still believe she will have black legs. The spots *do *go up her neck.

We ended up having to milk Katiebug. Her teats are really small, and the filly was having trouble latching onto them. I syringed some colostrum into her. It gave her enough energy to keep trying. I will keep going out to milk her out if her teats get tight again. The filly knows where the milk is............It's just hard for her to latch on. I'll be watching her all night.


----------



## lexischase (May 18, 2013)

MY OH MY!!! She is just fantastic!!! I just want to kiss her tiny face, SO happy for you!! Cant wait for tons and tons more photos hehe


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 18, 2013)

Pam, she is stunning...cant get over the # of spots. I hope she gets the milk bar up and running soon and that the little spotted one can latch on properly. I just love her and keep the pictures coming


----------



##  (May 18, 2013)

Well, I must say, I never have minded the black legs on Spotty -- simply shows he's a buckskin!!! I think when we told her LOTS OF SPOTS she took us seriously. This little girl is VERY LOUD!

She's fabulous Pam! You've had some wonderful foals this year! Can't wait to see more pictures of all of them!


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 19, 2013)

Another home run for Smokey! You've sure had some fantastic foals this year! You and Becky need to talk! She needs those girls to go with her boy in a few years!




What a herd that'd make!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 19, 2013)

Golly, this baby is a stunner! Congrats on a safe delivery, sounds like your maiden mama did a fantastic job. I look forward to seeing how this little girl grows!!!


----------



## AKMiniMama (May 19, 2013)

Oh wow! Congratulations- absolutely beautiful!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 19, 2013)

Well I totally understand why we havent seen any more pictures....your outside counting her spots...I hope your enjoying her...I know Diane would be...and Renee...and Anna.....and anyone who sees her!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 19, 2013)

I've been out cleaning stalls. The new little girl is doing good now. I had to keep milking Katiebug's udder so that *Bug *would have a better chance to latch on. Then we had to give her an enema. But she's doing good now and is out learning how to use her long legs! LOL I did take a few more pictures. Imagine that! LOL I'm going to name her 'PALS I've Got the Preakness Bug,' or something close to that. One of the horses in the race was Itsmyluckyday. If it had won the race, that would have been her name. LOL

LittleRibbie, yes I can't quit looking at her spots! LOL

Diane, after seeing her outside in the sun, it *does *look like she has some spots on her face. I'll attach a couple of pictures.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 19, 2013)

congrats on a beautiful little girl

I see the face spots in the first picture


----------



## AnnaC (May 19, 2013)

She is just amazing - did you manage to count all those spots - a bit like how many peanuts in a jar!! (do you have silly guessing competitions like that in the US?)


----------



## Eagle (May 19, 2013)

Heheeee I am always miles off at those guesses Anna.

She is just super duper.


----------



## palsminihorses (May 19, 2013)

AnnaC said:


> She is just amazing - did you manage to count all those spots - a bit like how many peanuts in a jar!! (do you have silly guessing competitions like that in the US?)


Thanks Anna! I haven't tried counting all the spots. LOL Be we *do *have 'guessing competitions' here also! Sometimes there will be a big container of dog biscuits to count at, say....a pet store. You win something if you guess the closest number.


----------



##  (May 19, 2013)

I see the SPOTS on her face, and with the white all the way to the hooves -- you've got a FULL LEOPARD there!!!! That foal coat will go away, and she should be white right to the hooves -- so an extra CONTRATULATIONS!!!! She's a full buckskin leopard -- and what an addition to your program!!!

Now you just have to steal away that little fewspot from Becky for her in a few years -- or take her back to her daddy for a fewspot!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 20, 2013)

OMG, I cant believe I missed it!!!! Congrats, she is stunning! You can send that one to me too LOL!


----------



## little lady (May 20, 2013)

Congrats! Smoky is throwing some very colorful foals! Love the newest filly!!!!!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 20, 2013)

Thank you all so much! We are really pleased with Smokey's foals! He throws *long legs, *so I can't always guarantee A papers, but they will all have them. LOL

Diane, I'm still not convinced that there will be spots on Preakness Bug's legs! I'll be anxious to clip her! Stay tuned! And thanks for your kind compliments on her!

I need to get the babies put up on my website now.


----------



##  (May 20, 2013)

Hey -- on the website is great -- but don't forget our baby album here on the forum!! We want to see these lovely babies here too!!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 20, 2013)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> Hey -- on the website is great -- but don't forget our baby album here on the forum!! We want to see these lovely babies here too!!


Thanks for reminding me Diane! I must get that done too!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 23, 2013)

WOW!!! That's a lot of spots! You must be super excited!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 4, 2013)

Pam, I feel like it has been a LONG time since we have seen pictures of your little darlings, I want to stare at all those gorgeous fillies of yours!


----------



## Evelynk2000 (Jun 4, 2013)

Maybe she's still counting






:rofl


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 5, 2013)

Thank you Viola! And Evelyn and Melinda, I *do *need to get some current pictures up. I took some the other day but just haven't posted them yet. It's fixing to come a thunder storm here, but I'll be sure and get some pictures up soon.

Melinda, Perfect's filly, Carmel, is getting real friendly now! Plus I can see little white hairs over her butt!! Woo Hoo!!

Oh, and I've changed my mind on a name for the last filly. I'm calling her 'Minx.' It seems to fit her. LOL Something like 'PALS May Minx.'


----------



## Eagle (Jun 5, 2013)

Oh I love it! so come on, where is she? We want to see Pal's May MInx


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 5, 2013)

OOOO EXCITING....now I want you to clip her ROFL!!! Like the new name for the other filly too! Now cmon, dont make us wait too long for pics! *taps foot impatiently*


----------



## palsminihorses (Jun 5, 2013)

Okay, as promised..............Here are some 'more current' pictures of the fillies, and maybe even one of Smokey (or Chubby).

Carmel





Reva




Minx






Smokey


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jun 5, 2013)

They all look great, I think you should send them all to me


----------



## Eagle (Jun 6, 2013)

they look so happy


----------



##  (Jun 11, 2013)

Just gorgeous Pam!! Love Reva's little face! And that little Minx is just beautiful!


----------

